# A couple of Mus minutoides bought just today :)



## Mimciuska (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a new user of this forum. I'm glad to announce that I've just become an owner of two sweet African Pygmy Mice  Would be grateful if someone could share his experience with this species!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you Mimciuska

:welcome1

I LOVE your avatar picture, it's Little My from the Moomins isn't it!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey hey, Mim, welcome to the forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I also have pygmy mic. 
They're very hard to handle, but mine tollerate being rubbed on the head and held briefly.
I'm hoping they are breeding, but I hear that they do not like their cages and nests disturbed, so I pretty much have to wait until the babies come out of the nest to know if they're breeding or not. :lol:


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

does anyone have any piccies of pygmy mice i would love to see what they look like


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Pygmy_Mouse

Here's a pic in Wikipedia.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

awww wow i know this may sound daft but they are sooo tiny


----------

